# Movie2k: Betreiber starten Nachfolger Movie4k und beziehen Stellung



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Movie2k: Betreiber starten Nachfolger Movie4k und beziehen Stellung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Movie2k: Betreiber starten Nachfolger Movie4k und beziehen Stellung


----------



## Odin333 (3. Juni 2013)

"Das alles hier ist das Resultat eines kollektiven Bedürfnisses der Menschen nach kostenfreien Medien."

Das Bedürfniss nach  Medien ist sicher richtig, kostenfrei müssen sie nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn nur eine brauchbare Alternative (wie Netflix USA) vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Das alles hier ist das Resultat eines kollektiven Bedürfnisses der Menschen nach kostenfreien Medien."
> 
> Das Bedürfniss nach  Medien ist sicher richtig, kostenfrei müssen sie nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn nur eine brauchbare Alternative (wie Netflix USA) vorhanden wäre.


 
Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Ich würde auch dafür bezahlen, wenn es sowas in legaler Form geben würde.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (3. Juni 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Das alles hier ist das Resultat eines kollektiven Bedürfnisses der Menschen nach kostenfreien Medien."
> 
> Das Bedürfniss nach  Medien ist sicher richtig, kostenfrei müssen sie nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn nur eine brauchbare Alternative (wie Netflix USA) vorhanden wäre.


 Oder faire Preise in den Kinos, find 9€ schon echt happig für ne normale Karte (Parkett, also günstigste Kategorie). Mittlerweile warte ich lieber einige Wochen bis das ganze auf Blu-ray raus is bevor ich 18€ fürs Kino ausgebe.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

ich habe es mir schon bei der Überschrift gedacht:"Wir sind ignorante Möchtegernsponties und wollen mit Arbeit anderer Leute Geld verdienen und lassen gerne Großzügig unter den Tisch fallen, das es in der Branche auch andere als Geldsäcke gibt"

btw.: da gibt es so eine Erfindung Namens _Fernsehen_, die das Bedürfniss deckt


----------



## Bulle1337 (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe es mir schon bei der Überschrift gedacht:"Wir sind ignorante Möchtegernsponties und wollen mit Arbeit anderer Leute Geld verdienen und lassen gerne Großzügig unter den Tisch fallen, das es in der Branche auch andere als Geldsäcke gibt"
> 
> btw.: da gibt es so eine Erfindung Namens _Fernsehen_, die das Bedürfniss deckt


 
Weil gerade auch da so ein niveauvolles Programm läuft... RTL, Pro7, Sat1 und wie sie alle heißen; kein Wunder warum die Jugend so verblödet ist aber das ist ein anderen Thema. Wenn nicht mal wieder Hartz IV-Dummiprogramm läuft, dann kommen eh nur Wiederholungen. Das einzige was ich gucke im TV sind Nachrichten und Dokus, auf das andere Programmgedöns kann man gerne verzichten und ich bin auch einer der M2K-Nutzer, eben weil ich vorher wissen will, ob es sich dafür lohnt eine BluRay zu kaufen oder nicht. Ich mein, würdest Du Dir ein Auto kaufen, ohne Probe gefahren zu sein? Wohl kaum. 
Hinzukommen noch Sachen wie nicht mehr gesendete Serien oder ganz alter kram, den es nicht mal im Laden gibt und dazu sind solche Plattformen einfach super.

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## baiR (3. Juni 2013)

Die Betreiber sind aber auch ganz schön scheinheilig. Aber das müssen sie auch sein um den Benutzern solcher Plattformen das Gewissen reinzuwaschen.



Enisra schrieb:


> btw.: da gibt es so eine Erfindung Namens _Fernsehen_, die das Bedürfniss deckt


 
Aber du redest hier sicherlich nicht vom deutschen Fernsehen oder? 
Der ganze Schrott der im deutschen Fernsehen läuft ist gar nicht auszuhalten. Deutsche können einfach kein Fernsehen machen. Dafür haben wir schließlich die USA. 
Ich hoffe, dass Video on Demand in Zukunft das normale Free TV ablöst dann wird der ganze Scheiß nämlich endlich ausgesiebt.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.: da gibt es so eine Erfindung Namens _Fernsehen_, die das Bedürfniss deckt


Für aktuelle Filme in OT ist das deutsche Fernsehen sicherlich keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

mal abgesehen davon das ich eine Website mit dem TV-Programm habe und auch weiß was auf den anderen Sendern wie Arte läuft, habe ich kein Problem mit dem Unterschichtenfernsehen, genau genommen habe ich die nicht mal einprogrammiert und wenn überhaupt werden die wie im Fall von RTL maximal alle 2 Wochen zur Formel 1 eingeschaltet
Und grade auf ARTE oder zdfneo etc. laufen die guten Sendungen

Ansonsten geht es ja darum das man umsonst Medien konsumieren will, wo auch die Macher dann etwas von haben und sich andere nicht nur daran bereichern, nicht unbedingt das man es auch im OT sehen will, wobei man dafür auch nur einfach eine Satellitenschüssel auf Astra 1N ausrichten muss, was zumindest in teilen Deutschlands funktioniert


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und grade auf ARTE oder zdfneo etc. laufen die guten Sendungen


Ja, aber keine (oder nur selten) Filme.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber keine (oder nur selten) Filme.


 
nicht wirklich, z.B. laufen auf ARTE grade die Star Trek Filme und auch sonst kann man sich da nicht begklagen, daneben hat grade ZDFneo mit dem Hollywoodfreitag sogar einen eigenen Programmpunkt

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine Fernsehwebsite zum reinschauen


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, z.B. laufen auf ARTE grade die Star Trek Filme


Naja, Star Trek ist jetzt nichts, womit man mich begeistern kann. 

Die Reportagen sind super. Klar WENN ich TV gucke, dann nur eben diese Sender (arte, ZDFinfokanal, 3Sat usw). 
Aber eine gute, faire Plattform für aktuelle Original-Filme fehlt in D einfach mMn.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

ja gut, Star Trek war jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel, da kommen ja auch andere *knuff*
am So. z.B. Die Vögel, im Anschluss Freitag der 13. und eine Woche später das Fenster zum Hof
Auch Serien kommen da einige, ich sag nur Mad Men und Braking Bad kam auch zu erst auf ZDFneo bevor es zu RTLNitro gewechselt ist


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, Star Trek war jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel, da kommen ja auch andere *knuff*
> am So. z.B. Die Vögel, im Anschluss Freitag der 13. und eine Woche später das Fenster zum Hof


Okay, aber mit aktuell hat das ja nun nicht viel zu tun. Man könnte sagen "zeitlos", aber nicht aktuell. 


> Aber eine gute, faire Plattform für *aktuelle* Original-Filme fehlt in D einfach mMn.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, Star Trek war jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel, da kommen ja auch andere *knuff*
> am So. z.B. Die Vögel, im Anschluss Freitag der 13. und eine Woche später das Fenster zum Hof


 
Mmmm, da weiß ich ja, was ich nächsten Sonntag schaue. Das Fenster zum Hof ein klasse Hitchcock


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2013)

Natürlich läuft im Fernsehen nicht nur Scheiße. Sondern nur zu 95%... Allerdings ist mir wichtig, dass ich schauen kann, *was* ich will, *wann* ich es will und *wie* ich es will. Was das Fernsehen nicht bieten kann. Wenn das Internet erstmal in der Lage ist, flächendeckend ein Millionenpublikum bei Sportübertragungen oder sonstigen Ereignissen zu bedienen, ist das Fernsehen tot. Hierzulande hat eh noch niemand gecheckt, dass in Zeiten von Internet der Bedarf an Video-on-Demand-Inhalten immer weiter wächst. Lovefilm, Maxdome und Co. sind im Bezug auf Angebot und Preis ein schlechter Witz und die Filmstudios bekommen es auch nicht auf die Reihe, ihre Inhalte international ordentlich zu vermarkten. Kein Wunder, dass so viele Leute daher auf illegale Streams zurückgreifen.

Ich zahle monatlich umgerechnet 5€ für Netflix. Lässt sich ja hierzulande ohne viel Aufwand erreichen und bietet zwar nicht alles, aber viel. Vorher habe ich DVDs und Blurays verschiedener Serien aus England oder den Staaten importiert. Sie erscheinen dort früher, ungeschnitten und billiger. Und On-Demand gibt es sie wie gesagt gar nicht oder zu unverschämten Konditionen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2013)

ja gut, die Aktuellen kommen halt auf ZDF oder im Ersten
und das die Filme nicht auf Englisch kommen ist wohl leider ein Rechteproblem, weil viele würde da gerne Zweikanalton senden, aber da wie wir BBC können auch die anderen auch ZDF empfangen
wobei Britische Comedy wird teilweise auch im Original mit Untertiteln gesendet



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mmmm, da weiß ich ja, was ich nächsten  Sonntag schaue. Das Fenster zum Hof ein klasse Hitchcock


 
naja, fast, nächsten Sonntag kommen die Vögel, das Fenster zum Hof kommt am 16.6.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juni 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wenn das Internet erstmal in der Lage ist, flächendeckend ein Millionenpublikum bei Sportübertragungen oder sonstigen Ereignissen zu bedienen, ist das Fernsehen tot.



Geht teilweise schon. Fußballspiele die bei ARD oder ZDF laufen, laufen auch im Livestream auf deren Webseiten.
RTL hat auch schon länger einen Livestream von jedem Formel 1 Rennen.

Ansonsten stimme ich hier der Mehrheit zu, es gibt einfach keine vernünftige, legale Platform mit fairem Preismodell.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. Juni 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Die Betreiber sind aber auch ganz schön scheinheilig. Aber das müssen sie auch sein um den Benutzern solcher Plattformen das Gewissen reinzuwaschen.


 die betreiber mögen ja sicher scheinheilig sein, aber ganz unrecht haben sie damit wohl trotzdem nicht. auf der einen seite stimmt es sicherlich das die industrie nicht zeitgemäß ein anständiges angebot bietet, auf der anderen seite spricht es auch eine deutliche sprache für das genannte "kollektive bedürfnis" dass movie2k.to eine der meistbesuchtesten seiten deutschlands war.


----------



## Cibox (3. Juni 2013)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Oder faire Preise in den Kinos, find 9€ schon echt happig für ne normale Karte (Parkett, also günstigste Kategorie). Mittlerweile warte ich lieber einige Wochen bis das ganze auf Blu-ray raus is bevor ich 18€ fürs Kino ausgebe.



full ack! Und dann bekommt man meistens auch noch einen dreck zu sehen, wo man am liebsten nach 20 min. das Geld wieder zurückfordern würde...

In der hinsicht glaub ich dass  sich bald so eine Entwicklung wie bei den MP3s einstellen wird, sprich, dass bald mal AmazonCine kommen wird: Die aktuellen Filme zum streamen für 5€ in HD und 7.1 und wenn's einem nach 30 min der Film nicht gefällt -> Geld zurück!  Tja... träumen darf man ja oder?


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> In der hinsicht glaub ich dass  sich bald so eine Entwicklung wie bei den MP3s einstellen wird, sprich, dass bald mal AmazonCine kommen wird: Die aktuellen Filme zum streamen für 5€ in HD und 7.1 und wenn's einem nach 30 min der Film nicht gefällt -> Geld zurück!  Tja... träumen darf man ja oder?


Wieso nicht. Oder die erste Hälfte des Films umsonst und wenn man weitergucken will, kann man kaufen. Eine Art "Demo" sozusagen.


----------



## oeggi007 (3. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wieso nicht. Oder die erste Hälfte des Films umsonst und wenn man weitergucken will, kann man kaufen. Eine Art "Demo" sozusagen.


 
Vielleicht nicht gerade die Hälfte, aber 15 min wären möglich... Bei manchen Filmen ist es halt schwierig abzuschätzen nach 15 min, ob sie das Geld wert sind....


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

oeggi007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht gerade die Hälfte, aber 15 min wären möglich... Bei manchen Filmen ist es halt schwierig abzuschätzen nach 15 min, ob sie das Geld wert sind....


 
Schwierig mag sein, aber was will man denn sonst machen? Bei gewissen Dingen muss man sich halt drauf einlassen - das nennt sich "Lebensrisiko"  zB in nem Restaurant probierst Du ja auch nicht erst und gehst ohne zu zahlen, wenn es Dir nicht schmeckt. Oder Theater, Sportevents usw. - da weißt Du auch nicht, ob dir das dann gefallen wird, was Du dort zu sehen bekommst. Selbst ein Live-Konzert Deiner Lieblingsband kann ein Reinfall werden. 

Dass man nicht 100% weiß, was einen später erwartet, ist aber definitiv keine Begründung, dass man Filme usw. ohne Berechtigung der Urheber kostenfrei verfügbar macht. Das ist eine ganz billige Ausrede von manchen Leuten, die sicher "ganz gern" vorher wüssten, ob sich der Kauf eines Filmes lohnt. Aber Flops gehören halt zum Leben - würden den Filmfirmen die ganzen Einnahmen der Filme, bei denen die Käufer danach sagen, dass sie den lieber nicht gekauft hätten bzw. Eintritt bezahlt hätten, fehlen, dann wären ALLE Filme halt teurer 

Wenn ein Filmvertrieb quasi als "Werbung" für einen Film die ersten zB 20min kostenlos veröffentlichen will, kann die das natürlich gerne machen. Aber selbst dann kann es sogar passieren, dass man einen Film bis 1min vor Schluss ganz gut findet und dann aber dermaßen dämliches Ende kommt, dass man den Film beschissen findet 



Ich selber verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es denn überhaupt ein Onlineangebot geben "muss" - sind die Leute inzwischen SO faul geworden, dass sie den DVD/BD-Kauf verweigern und nur die Wahl zwischen legalem oder illegalem Onlineangebot sehen? ^^


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

Für gute Angebote wäre ich auch durchaus bereit einen fairen Preis zu zahlen. "Wäre" deshalb weil das bei meiner Internetanbindung sowieso nicht praktikabel ist.


----------



## oeggi007 (3. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwierig mag sein, aber was will man denn sonst machen? Bei gewissen Dingen muss man sich halt drauf einlassen - das nennt sich "Lebensrisiko"  zB in nem Restaurant probierst Du ja auch nicht erst und gehst ohne zu zahlen, wenn es Dir nicht schmeckt. Oder Theater, Sportevents usw. - da weißt Du auch nicht, ob dir das dann gefallen wird, was Du dort zu sehen bekommst. Selbst ein Live-Konzert Deiner Lieblingsband kann ein Reinfall werden.
> 
> Dass man nicht 100% weiß, was einen später erwartet, ist aber definitiv keine Begründung, dass man Filme usw. ohne Berechtigung der Urheber kostenfrei verfügbar macht. Das ist eine ganz billige Ausrede von manchen Leuten, die sicher "ganz gern" vorher wüssten, ob sich der Kauf eines Filmes lohnt. Aber Flops gehören halt zum Leben - würden den Filmfirmen die ganzen Einnahmen der Filme, bei denen die Käufer danach sagen, dass sie den lieber nicht gekauft hätten bzw. Eintritt bezahlt hätten, fehlen, dann wären ALLE Filme halt teurer
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich... Die Möglichkeit hat man ja im Kino auch nicht und ist sicher eine gute Werbung. Bin in letzter Zeit mehrmals derb enttäuscht nach dem Kinobesuch gewesen und haben meinem Geld nachgeweint. Also wäre ein Online-Dienst mit *fairen* Preisen auf jeden Fall eine Option. 

Finde den DVD-Kauf sowieso nur bedingt sinnvoll... Ich für meinen Teil leihe mir die Filme halt bei der Videothek. DVDs kaufe ich mir von günstigen Klassikern oder Filme bei denen ich weiß, dass sie so gut sind, dass ich sie öfter schaue (weil ich sie schon kenne). Das (illegale) Onlineprogramm habe ich zwar auch schon verwendet, aber allein die Umstände von Wartezeiten, schlechter Qualität und schlechtem Gewissen sind das Geld schon wert 

Der Vorteil von Online wäre halt, dass man, vor allem bei schlechtem Wetter/im Winter nicht rausgehen muss, denn in dieser Zeit schaue ich persönlich am meisten Filme. 

LG


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es denn überhaupt ein Onlineangebot geben "muss" - sind die Leute inzwischen SO faul geworden, dass sie den DVD/BD-Kauf verweigern und nur die Wahl zwischen legalem oder illegalem Onlineangebot sehen? ^^


 
Das nicht - ich habs aber schon im anderen Topic geschrieben.
Wenn man mal mehrere hundert DVD´s rumstehen hat, dann fressen die einiges an Platz - und da wär halt ein Onlineangebot super.

Games kaufe ich mittlerweile auch sehr oft nur noch digital, einfach aus Platzgründen.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

Warum zum Teufel macht ihr hier Werbung für illegale Download-Platformen??? Wenn's um indizierte Spiele geht, dann kneift ihr die Arschbacken zusammen, weil ihr Schiss habt, es könnte euch jemand verpfeifen. Aber bei illegalen Seiten seid ihr immer ganz schnell dabei, wenn es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten gibt....Man muss ja seine Leser auch immer schön schnell informieren, wenn es neue Möglichkeiten gibt, sich illegal Sachen herunterzuladen...

Das ist ein echtes Armutszeugnis, PC Games. Traurig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

Ich würde übrigens nicht auf die Seite Movie4k gehen. Hatte das gestern mal getestet und da hat mein Kaspersky gleich Alarm geschlagen, da kam irgendwas mit Netzangriff.  Wer sich also seinen PC mit irgendwas vollschleudern will, nur zu


----------



## Atuan (4. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es denn überhaupt ein Onlineangebot geben "muss" - sind die Leute inzwischen SO faul geworden, dass sie den DVD/BD-Kauf verweigern und nur die Wahl zwischen legalem oder illegalem Onlineangebot sehen? ^^


Naja... Wenn wir mal das Beispiel Game of Thrones nehmen (was zugegebenermaßen ein *extremer* Ausnahmefall ist!), gibt es in der Tat ne ganze Zeit lang nur das illegale Onlineangebot. Ein HBO-Abo kostet dich in den USA 15-20 Dollar monatlich, wenn dein Kabelanbieter was taugt... Gibt nämlich auch Anbieter, bei denen es HBO nur im Paket mit anderen Sendern gibt, welches dann über 50 Dollar kostet. Heftig, wenn du eigentlich nur die 10 Folgen im Jahr schauen willst. Eine legale Video on Demand-Alternative, gibt es lange Zeit nicht. Und klar, man kann natürlich auch auf die DVD oder BD warten, muss ja nicht online sein, stimmt... Da muss man HBO auch einfach mal ein großes Kompliment aussprechen, denn Staffel 2 haben sie "schon" 10 Monate nach der Ausstrahlung auf DVD/BD gebracht. Nicht wie Staffel 1, die erst 11 Monate nach der Ausstrahlung verkauft wurde...  

Ich persönlich kann warten (aber wer sonst kann das heutzutage noch?), bis ich mir eine Serie legal anschauen "darf". Auch bei Ausnahmetiteln wie Game of Thrones (kenne ja auch schon die Bücher). Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, wenn sich das jemand illegal zieht, weil er keinen Bock hat ein halbes Jahr auf das legale Angebot zu warten, wie es zum Beispiel bei Season 1 in Australien der Fall war. Kann ja auch nicht angehen, dass ich ein halbes Jahr Angst haben muss, in irgendeinem Forum mit Spoilern beworfen zu werden.

HBO handelt hier wirklich saudämlich. Hier ist "Ich würde es ja auch kaufen, aber..." nämlich keine hohle Phrase. Bei den meisten Game of Thrones-Sehern reden wir wirklich von Leuten, die später auch die DVD/BD kaufen, aber einfach trotzdem vorher schon sehen wollen, wie es weitergeht. Die würden für die einzelnen Episoden zahlen. Dürfen sie aber nicht. Dumm. Zumindest kann man HBO nicht nachsagen, sie wären nur aufs Geld aus... Schließlich tun sie alles dafür, KEIN Geld mit einem der größten TV-Zugpferde aller Zeiten zu verdienen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel macht ihr hier Werbung für illegale Download-Platformen???
> [...]
> Das ist ein echtes Armutszeugnis, PC Games. Traurig.


Finde ich auch immer wieder lustig. Ich war noch nie auf irgendeiner Torrent- oder Streamingseite. Trotzdem kenne ich dank PC Games und "Spielstern" () die Namen aller möglichen Seiten, auf denen man sich illegal Filme und Spiele beschaffen kann. Irgendwie... schräg.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel macht ihr hier Werbung für illegale Download-Platformen???


 
lol .. glaubst wirklich, dass es da "Werbung" von PC Games braucht?
Wer es nutzt, nutzt es sowieso und wer es prinzipiell nicht nutzt, wird es wegen dem Artikel auch nicht nutzen.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass es viele Leute auf diese Seite verschlägt, die nicht schon von diversen Streamingseiten gehört haben und nur aufgrund einer News anfangen zu streamen ...

Im Prinzip dürfte dann über keine negativen Vorfälle mehr berichtet werden, weil könnte ja irgendwer auf die Idee kommen gell?
Dann kommen alles nur noch "eitel heiter Sonnenschein" News und die ganze Welt ist happy - hach, wie einfach es doch gehen könnte


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. glaubst wirklich, dass es da "Werbung" von PC Games braucht?
> Wer es nutzt, nutzt es sowieso und wer es prinzipiell nicht nutzt, wird es wegen dem Artikel auch nicht nutzen.
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass es viele Leute auf diese Seite verschlägt, die nicht schon von diversen Streamingseiten gehört haben und nur aufgrund einer News anfangen zu streamen ...
> 
> ...


 Naja, das ist einfach nichts, was eine Newsmeldung wert ist und schon gar nicht auf einer Spieleseite. PC Games macht diese News, um Klicks zu erzeugen, ist schon klar. Ok ist das aber noch lange nicht. Und da sich scheinbar niemand offiziell dazu äußern möchte, denke ich mir meinen Teil. Wahrscheinlich streamen sich die Herren Redakteure bei der Arbeit auch gerne mal die ein oder andere Serie oder den ein oder anderen Film. Daher ist man dann natürlich auch top informiert über die aktuellen Geschehnisse in der Szene.....

Warum nicht gleich mal ein Special zum Thema erstellen? Wo kann am besten Filme streamen, wo bekommt man am einfachsten illegale Spieledownloads, wo am billigsten Musik? 

Ich hatte übrigens vorher noch nie von der Seite gehört. 

Übrigens kann ich es nachvollziehen, wenn man sich mal eine Serie online anschaut, wenn sie in Deutschland gar nicht oder erst viel später verfügbar ist. Dann sollte man aber auch soviel Schneid besitzen und sich später die DVD oder Bluray kaufen, wenn man die Serie schon zu Release kostenlos geschaut hat....

Game of Thrones gibts übrigens (bezahlpflichtig) als Video on Demand auf iTunes, und das ohne großen Versatz. Folge 29 von vorgestern (inkl. Red Wedding) ist dort auch schon für ca. 3,50€ verfügbar in HD: https://itunes.apple.com/au/tv-season/game-of-thrones-season-3/id611198334


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Game of Thrones gibts übrigens (bezahlpflichtig) als Video on Demand auf iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/tv-season/game-of-thrones-season-3/id611198334


 
das funktioniert mit deutscher ip?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das funktioniert mit deutscher ip?


 Ich wüsste nicht, warum es nicht gehen sollte.



> iTunes is licensed for reproduction of noncopyrighted materials or  materials the user is legally permitted to reproduce. Purchases from the  iTunes Store are available only in Albania, Algeria, Angola, Anguilla,  Antigua & Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, Austria,  Azerbaijan, The Bahamas, Bahrain, Barbados, Belarus, Belgium, Belize,  Benin, Bermuda, Bhutan, Bolivia, Botswana, Brazil, British Virgin  Islands, Brunei, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Cambodia, Canada, Cape Verde,  Cayman Islands, Chad, Chile, China, Colombia, Costa Rica, Croatia,  Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador,  Egypt, El Salvador, Estonia, Federated States of Micronesia, Fiji,  Finland, France, Gambia, *Germany*, Ghana, Greece, Grenada, Guatemala,  Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Honduras, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, India,  Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan,  Kenya, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Liberia, Lithuania,  Luxembourg, Macau, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Mali, Malta,  Mauritania, Mauritius, Mexico, Mongolia, Montserrat, Mozambique,  Namibia, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria,  Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Palau, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, Peru,  Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Republic of Congo, Republic of  Moldova, Romania, Russia, São Tomé and Príncipe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal,  Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Solomon  Islands, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sri Lanka, St. Kitts &  Nevis, St. Lucia, St. Vincent & the Grenadines, Suriname, Swaziland,  Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, Trinidad  & Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Turks & Caicos, Uganda,  Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, Uruguay,  Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, and Zimbabwe. Some features,  products, and content types are not available in all countries. See Terms of Sale.


----------



## USA911 (4. Juni 2013)

Es wird zwar alles teurer, aber vieles ist ohne Begründung:

Zum Beispiel Cinemaxx: zieht die Preise jährlich an, aber haben alleine  im Jahr 2012 einen Umsatz von 211,9 Mio. Euro gemacht bei einer  Bilanzsumme von 168,39 Mio. Euro. Da wären günstigere Preise drin! Aber  nein, warum sollte man.

Gleiche bei CD´s, wenn die noch die  gleiche Qualität wie früher hätten und die damaligen Preise, dann würde  das illegale auch viel weniger betrieben werden.

Fernsehen, Filme früher Freitags und Samstags, jetzt nur noch Sonntags. Hallo 2,5h Stunden Film läuft 3h. Also sind sie frühestens 22:30 Uhr zuende. Arbeitnehmer müssen im Schnitt um 5:30 Uhr aufstehen. Da wird das schon reichlich spät. gute Filme laufen unter der Woche erst ab 23 Uhr (nicht die ab 18 gemeint). Ist zu spät für einen normalen Arbeitnehmer. Wenn man mal den abend frei hat, dann läuft inzwischen die Wiederholung direkt im Anschluß (warum läuft der gleiche Film 2x hintereinander?) also kaum ne Chance den Film mal an nem anderen tag zusehen. Serien, warum soll ich e alte Folge erst schauen, wenn ich nur die aktuelle Folge sehen will?) Warum laufen die gleichen Sendung an 5 Tagen in der Woche? Welcher normale Arbeitnehmer hat die Zeit jeden Tag die Sendung / Serie zu schauen, wenn er daran interesiert ist?

So und nun zu den kosten: Die Industrie sagt: " Es ist so teuer, weil die Stars, Musiker so viel verlangen. Wir sind machtlos." Was eine glatte Lüge ist. Wenn sich die Industrie sagt, ne ich zahle keine 500 mio mehr sondern nu noch 100, dann werden sich irgendwann die Stars danach richten, weil sonst verdienen sie gar nichts mehr. Aber die arbeiten hand in hand und der Industrie ist es doch egal, sie wälzen die Kosten doch eh 1:1 auf die Kunden ab. Aber das wollen sie ja nicht. Das gleiche mit den Deutschen Fernsehrechten für Fußball. DFL fordert z.B. 200 Mio, wenn alle Sender sagen, nö über 100 mio gehen wir nicht, dann wird die DFL auch runter gehen mit dem Preis, aber wie gesagt, das will ja keiner. Wer zahlt es ohne das er einfluß nehmen kann: der Kunde. Klar man könnte jetzt sagen "einfach nicht mehr schauen" aber das Funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Hey ich wäre Sky Kunde, wäre auch bereit 30 Euro im Monat zu zahlen, aber a) für das Geld bekommt man nur einen Teil des Fußballs und b) man muß um alles an Fußi zuhaben noch Paket x dazukaufen, sonst bekommt man es nicht. Und so schau ich es halt legal auf einem illegal ins netz gestellten Stream.

Es wird einfach immer mehr der breiten Masse verweigert durch deren horenden Gebühren! Dadurch fördern diese Industrien, das illegale, weil die breite Masse es sich nicht leisten kann. Alleine was die kleine Eckkneipe zahlen muß für 4x Buli am WE (€ 219,-/Monat (zzgl. MwSt.) und richten sich nach der konzessionierten Verkaufsfläche. Dann kommt dafür noch Gema hinzu.

Ebenso fürs Gewerbe, was kaum in der öffentlichkeit bekannt ist. Bei WM 2006 musste man neben den normaklen Gebühren zur Übertragung von der WM noch eine Sondergebühr abgeben für die Deutsche nationalhymne!
Ebenso warum verbietet die Gema, das Künstler ihre Musik kostenlos für alle zur Verfügung stellen, wenn der Künstler das möchte?

Wenn diese Gängelungen alle nicht wären und es faire Preise wären, dann bin ich mir sicher, würde viel weniger illegal ablaufen. Denn die meisten machen abstriche bei der Qualität, weil das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt. Ich würde Blu-ray und DVD bevorzugen, aber nicht wenn das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss nicht stimmt. Dann mache ich abstriche und nehme das kostenlose angebot!!!

Die Industrie ist doch nicht am Kunden interesiert sondern rein nur an ihrem Umsatz und dadurch fördern Sie all das illegale!!! 

Wieviele Kasetten, habe ich damals mir von nem Freund kopiert und die Industrie war es egal, weil die Kunden gut gekauft haben und das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss noch gestimmt hat.

Auch Aldi und co. haben uns erzogen alles nur noch billiger haben zu wollen, genauso die Metrogruppe mit ihrem Geiz ist geil. (Vorallem ein Unternehmen, 1 Produkt, aber 2 Preise Saturn, Mediamarkt).

Ebenso mit dem Musikdownload. Ich bezahle und kaufe etwas, aber darf es nicht besitzen. Dann halt die Hehlerware, die kann ich uneingeschränkt nutzen.

Wenn die Unternehmen, anfangen würden, zuzugeben das Sie selber mit an der entwicklung Schuld sind, dann würde sich auch was ändern, aber das wollen Sie ja nicht, denn dann hätten Sie ja keinen Grund mehr ihre Preise weiter und weiter anzuheben!


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

also ich brauch so Sites wie soll ich sonst all die Serien und Filme sehen, die meist im Fernsehen nicht zu sehen sind, oder erst Jahre später, bzw. bei den Serien die entweder nicht gezeigt werden, oder aber von denen man sonst garnichts mitbekommen würde und man auch nicht die Zeit hat Woche für Woche zu warten bis mal wieder eine Folge gezeigt wird, wo man dann vielleicht gerade mal nicht Zuhause ist... Kino ist auch so eine Sache ich würd auch gern öfters ins Kino gehen, aber wenn man niemanden hat macht das auch keinen Sinn, allein ins Kino gehen ist eher depremierend  und peinlich


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> also ich brauch so Sites wie soll ich sonst all die Serien und Filme sehen, die meist im Fernsehen nicht zu sehen sind, oder erst Jahre später, bzw. bei den Serien die entweder nicht gezeigt werden, oder aber von denen man sonst garnichts mitbekommen würde und man auch nicht die Zeit hat Woche für Woche zu warten bis mal wieder eine Folge gezeigt wird, wo man dann vielleicht gerade mal nicht Zuhause ist... Kino ist auch so eine Sache ich würd auch gern öfters ins Kino gehen, aber wenn man niemanden hat macht das auch keinen Sinn, allein ins Kino gehen ist eher depremierend  und peinlich


 

Du *brauchst* also die Serien und Filme *sofort*? Alles klar ... 

Niemand braucht sofort alles, wo ist das Problem zu warten, bis es im Fernsehen läuft oder halt Geld für eine DVD / Bluray auszugeben? 

Ob man nun über das "Unterschichten"fernsehen meckert oder nicht, trotzdem laufen auf allen Sendern aktuelle Dinge, nieman zwingt einen doch den Fernseher 24/7 laufen zu lassen. Man kann ja über RTL II meckern wie man will ... trotzdem läuft dort Game of Thrones.

Was genau spricht denn z.B. gg. Sky? Mir persönlich ist Fernsehen nicht so wichtig, darum hab ich lediglich DVB-T und gut ist, aber ein Kumpel von mir legt z.B. auch Wert auf OV und hat sich aus diesem Grund Sky angeschafft. Dort läuft GoT in der OV und IMO sogar fast zeitgleich wie in Amerika ... Kinofilme etc. kommen auch deutlich früher ins Programm, natürlich erst nach der DVD / BR Veröffentlichtung. Ich hab keine Ahnung was er zahlt, aber wenn jemand bestimmte Features fordert, wie eben OV oder "ich will schauen wann ich will!", dann muss man dafür eben in die Tasche greifen und etwas Geld auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

Sofort heißt das wenn ich darauf aufmerksam werden dann möchte ich es auch sehen und nicht warten bis es irgendwann mal im TV kommt, wenn es älter ist kommt es eh nicht mehr im TV. Dort kann ich dann weder beeinflussen was ich sehe noch wann ich es sehe. Und wenn ich eine Serie toll finde, dann möchte ich auch gern alles sehen, oder wie jetzt bei Game of Thrones nicht erst warten müssen bis es irgendwann mal im Deutschen Fernsehen kommt.
Geld für Blueray oder DVD? Ich bin Langzeitarbeitsloser ich muß mit 320 Euro im Monat hinkommen, dabei gehen 150 Euro für Nahrungsmittel weg, 30 für Internet und 50 für das Fittnesstudio, welches ich bis zu 7 Mal in der Woche aufsuche. Woher soll ich bitte das Geld für DVDs nehmen?
Außerdem was soll ich mit der DVD? Wenn ich es einmal gesehen habe, dann schaue ich es mir meist nie wieder an.
Fernsehen? Ich schaue fast nie TV. Und die 3te Staffel von Game of Thrones läuft da noch nicht und die ist bis jetzt die beste.
Gegen Sky? Hallo? Weißt du wie Teuer das ist?
Mittlerweile zocke ich nicht mal mehr Computerspiele, im Fitti kann man auch nicht den ganzen Tag verbringen, Fernsehen nervt auch, da ist man schon ganz froh wenn auf einer Streaming Plattform mal wieder was brauchbares zum anschauen ist.

Und weißt trotz dessen das ich mit so wenig Geld auskommen muß, kann ich mir jeden Monat was zurücklegen. Ich komme klar ich kann verzichten, nichts ist mir so wichtig als das ich dafür Geld ausgeben würde, außer dem Sport und dem Internet. Aber weißt selbst das wenige gönnt einem niemand jetzt will der Zensus Geld von mir haben, weil ich nicht eingesehen habe, warum ich deren Fragebogen ausfüllen sollte...
Im Leben ist es so Haste was bekommste mehr, haste nichts will irgendwer dir auch das noch wegnehmen.^^
Also warum sollte ich möglichkeiten die sich mir bieten nicht nutzen?
Mir gönnt niemand was also werd ich mich einen Scheiß darum kümmern was andere wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> [...]


 Keine Arme keine Kekse. 

Ich finde es ja löblich, dass du 7x die Woche ins Fitnessstudio gehst und dafür 50 EUR im Monat aufbringen kannst. Aber ggf. geht es auch billiger und es gibt, jedenfalls in Berlin, sowas wie Videotheken und Bibliotheken. D.h. man kann entweder kostenlos bzw. für einen schmalen Taler sich DVDs und BRs ausleihen ... so brauch man nicht kaufen, sondern mietet eben.

Es geht halt auch noch einfacher, z.B. verleihshop.de oder Lovefilm von Amazon.

Übrigens, "nicht eingesehen hab irgendwas auszufüllen" ist nicht unbedingt die optimale Betrachtungsweise wenn man auf Unterstützung angewiesen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

7 Tage die Woche ins Fitness-Studio ?
Schon mal daran gedacht, als Türsteher Geld zu verdienen ? Körperliche Voraussetzungen sollten demnach vorhanden sein, angesichts seines Trainingprogramms...


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

hier geht es nicht billiger... hier ist nicht Berlin
Bibliothek? Hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht, aber im allgemeinen versuche ich es zu vermeiden unter Leute zu gehen, das tut mir nicht gut. Fitti geht leider nicht anders, ich brauch die Bewegung.
Und he anstatt mich mit Geld zu unterstützen sollten die mir lieber eine Kugel durch den Kopf jagen, das wäre billiger für die und ich hätte endlich meine Ruhe!


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 7 Tage die Woche ins Fitness-Studio ?
> Schon mal daran gedacht, als Türsteher Geld zu verdienen ? Körperliche Voraussetzungen sollten demnach vorhanden sein, angesichts seines Trainingprogramms...


 
nee ich bin nur 1,68 groß und wiege nur 70 Kilo^^ Türsteher sollten schon etwas beeindruckender sein.^^ 
Und gerade als Türsteher hat man es schon oft mit dem Abschaum der Gesellschaft zu tun, schau dir doch die meisten jugendlichen heutzutage an nur primitve Proletten. Laut und Gewalttätig. 
Ich mag nur meine Ruhe haben.
Das was man mir wichtig ist kann man nicht mit Geld kaufen und der Preis für den rest ist mir einfach zu Hoch, keinen Bock Tag für Tag mich mit irgendwelchen Arschlöchern rumschlagen zu müssen, nur um überleben zu können, so wichtig ist mir mein leben nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Bibliothek? Hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht, *aber im allgemeinen versuche ich es zu vermeiden unter Leute zu gehen, das tut mir nicht gut*.


 Wieso das denn ???


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> [...]
> Das was man mir wichtig ist kann man nicht mit Geld kaufen und der Preis für den rest ist mir einfach zu Hoch, keinen Bock Tag für Tag mich mit irgendwelchen Arschlöchern rumschlagen zu müssen, nur um überleben zu können, so wichtig ist mir mein leben nicht.


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

Andere Menschen verursachen mir Depris.
Die meisten haben Echt furchtbare Umgangsformen. Laut, Gewalttätig, Dreist, Prollig, große Klappe und wenig dahinter, die meisten haben es nötig sich auf Kosten anderer zu profilieren, lassen ihren Müll liegen wo sie stehen und gehen, reden viel zu viel...
Und dann immer sehen zu müssen das die das was für mich so unnerreichbar ist einfach so ohne was dafür tun zu müssen in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, das verursacht mir mitunter das Bedürfniss Amok zu laufen, oder diese Welt endlich zu verlassen.^^

Aber gut das passt nicht mehr zum Thema. Bin mal weg sorry.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> [...]
> Und dann immer sehen zu müssen das die das was für mich so unnerreichbar ist einfach so ohne was dafür tun zu müssen in den Arsch geschoben bekommen,


... oder die Leute, die in der Woche 50-60 Stunden arbeiten um sich dann das zu leisten, was du dir nicht leisten kannst? 

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die mit dem goldenen Löffel im Mund gebohren wurden, nur dürfte das nicht die breite Masse sein.



> das verursacht mir mitunter das Bedürfniss Amok zu laufen, oder diese Welt endlich zu verlassen.^^


Mal ohne Flachs: vllt. solltest du dir Hilfe suchen? Die Hilfe wird übrigens auch vom Amt bezahlt, wenn du ein Attest vorlegen kannst.

Aber gut das passt nicht mehr zum Thema. Bin mal weg sorry.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Das alles hier ist das Resultat eines kollektiven Bedürfnisses der Menschen nach kostenfreien Medien."
> 
> Das Bedürfniss nach  Medien ist sicher richtig, kostenfrei müssen sie nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn nur eine brauchbare Alternative (wie Netflix USA) vorhanden wäre.


 
Ich würde es anders ausdrücken "Das alles hier ist das Resultat daß, die Menschen heutzutage hauptsächlich aus egoistischen Individuen besteht die das größere Bild aus den Augen verloren haben und ein sehr eingeschränktes Bild von Recht und Eigentum haben."


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder die Leute, die in der Woche 50-60 Stunden arbeiten um sich dann das zu leisten, was du dir nicht leisten kannst?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Leute, die mit dem goldenen Löffel im Mund gebohren wurden, nur dürfte das nicht die breite Masse sein.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ich meinte nicht die Dinge die man mit Geld kaufen kann, die interessieren mich nicht wirklich.
Ich war früher auch Arbeiten teilweise 7 Tage die Woche, auch mit Doppelschichten, 2 Tage durcharbeiten. Klar gab es viel Geld, aber das was ich wollte habe ich dafür auch nicht bekommen, das einzige was es gab waren assoziale Kollegen. Und immer nur zuschaun wie irgendwelche Arschlöcher das bekommen was man sich wünscht.
Der Arzt hat mich weggeschickt, sagte ich müße mir selber Helfen.^^


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Dinge die man mit Geld kaufen kann, die interessieren mich nicht wirklich.
> Ich war früher auch Arbeiten teilweise 7 Tage die Woche, auch mit Doppelschichten, 2 Tage durcharbeiten. Klar gab es viel Geld, aber das was ich wollte habe ich dafür auch nicht bekommen, das einzige was es gab waren assoziale Kollegen. Und immer nur zuschaun wie irgendwelche Arschlöcher das bekommen was man sich wünscht.
> Der Arzt hat mich weggeschickt, sagte ich müße mir selber Helfen.^^


 Bislang redest du viel um den heißen Brei herum ... was genau wünscht du dir denn, was man mit Geld nicht bezahlen kann? Des Weiteren gibt es doch aber Dinge, die du dir durchaus mit Geld kaufen könntest, weil du sie möchtest: eben Sky oder andere Anbieter, um deine Konsum"gier" zu befriedigen.

Gier steht zwar in " " aber ich hab nie verstanden, warum man irgendwas immer sofort haben muss. Weder bei Filmen, bei Spielen oder TV Serien.


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

Ich habe keine Konsumgier... ! Im gegenteil, ich genieße die Momente wo ich mal nicht Zuhause bin und was zu tun habe.
Ich würd gern auf den ganzen Medienscheiß verzichten.
Der dient nur dazu die Zeit totzuschlagen, wenn ich denn dann Zuhause bin!^^ Unterhaltung um sich nicht selbst alzu sehr auf den Geist zu gehen.

Und he ich muß es nicht sofort haben, ich wöllte zb. gern mal Jack an the Giants schauen, habe es aber noch nicht weil die Quali im Stream immer noch mies ist. Die meisten aktuellen Filme habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wäre da auch gern für ins Kino gegangen, aber wie gesagt, allein gehe ich nicht ins Kino.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Andere Menschen verursachen mir Depris.
> Die meisten haben Echt furchtbare Umgangsformen. Laut, Gewalttätig, Dreist, Prollig, große Klappe und wenig dahinter, die meisten haben es nötig sich auf Kosten anderer zu profilieren, lassen ihren Müll liegen wo sie stehen und gehen, reden viel zu viel...
> Und dann immer sehen zu müssen das die das was für mich so unnerreichbar ist einfach so ohne was dafür tun zu müssen in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, das verursacht mir mitunter das Bedürfniss Amok zu laufen, oder diese Welt endlich zu verlassen.^^
> 
> Aber gut das passt nicht mehr zum Thema. Bin mal weg sorry.


 Das ist mal ne harte Verallgemeinerung. 
Sicherlich gibt es hier und da welche Spacken und Typen mit Durchzug-Oberstübchen, aber es finden sich bestimmt auch genug mehr oder weniger vernünftige Menschen.
Was ist denn mit den Besuchern des Fitnessstudios ? Kann man sich nicht dort mit jemanden zusammentun ? Ich meine: Gemeinsame Hobbies verbindet Menschen doch irgendwie...


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal ohne Flachs: vllt. solltest du dir Hilfe suchen? Die Hilfe wird übrigens auch vom Amt bezahlt, wenn du ein Attest vorlegen kannst.



Wieso? Wenn man in der Welt in der wir leben mit offenen Augen lebt und sich Gedanken darüber macht wie sich die Leute verhalten, da finde ich so ein Gedankengang nur selbstverständlich.

Ich lebe lieber mit solchen Gedanken in dem Wissen daß ich es besser mache als selbst so abzustumpfen.

Es sind eben Gedanken, keinenTaten. Rabowke, ich frage mich eher wie man hier leben kann und NICHT auch mal solche Gedanken hat? Ich liebe Deutschland, ich liebe mein Leben, dennoch ist nichts Perfekt, nicht mal wir ach so tollen Deutschen 

@Sauerland

NATÜRLICH ist es eine Veralgemeinerung. Lass mich doch bitte nicht wieder vom Norm anfangen  Der Mensch bewertet das was er sieht. Wenn man 10 x Unhöflichkei oder so sieht und 1 x ein Leut der gutes tut dann überwiegt das Unhöfliche. Leider sind in der Öffentlichkeit die letzteren eher rar gesäht. Aber es gibt sie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich liebe Deutschland, ich liebe mein Leben, dennoch ist nichts Perfekt, nicht mal wir ach so tollen Deutschen


 Wir sind auch nicht perfekt. Dafür aber tüchtig.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]
> Es sind eben Gedanken, keinenTaten. Rabowke, ich frage mich eher wie man hier leben kann und NICHT auch mal solche Gedanken hat? Ich liebe Deutschland, ich liebe mein Leben, dennoch ist nichts Perfekt, nicht mal wir ach so tollen Deutschen
> [...]


 Wenn jemand folgende Dinge äußert:

*das verursacht mir mitunter das Bedürfniss Amok zu laufen, oder diese Welt endlich zu verlassen.^^ 			 		*

und diese auch noch ernst meint, warum sollte man sie denn sonst äußern, dann hat diese Person Hilfe nötig. Amok zu laufen beinhaltet andere Menschen zu töten und diese Welt endlich zu verlassen weißt auf Selbstmordgedanken hin, übrigens auch an anderer Stelle seiner Beiträge ( mir eine Kugel in den Kopf zu jagen ) zu finden. 

Ich mag ja auch nicht mit allen Dingen einverstanden sein, allerdings habe ich nicht mal Ansatzweise den Gedanken Amok zu laufen oder Selbstmord zu verüben, egal ob ich mit offenen oder geschlossenen Augen durch Deutschland laufe. D.h. der Gedanke Amok zu laufen ist mMn *absolut nicht selbstverständlich*, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass du das so siehst.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Never feed the troll. 

Ich diskutiere doch nicht mit jemandem, der von sich aus schon zugibt, dass ihm andere scheißegal sind und er sowieos macht, was er will, auch wenn es auf Kosten anderer geht.......


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn jemand folgende Dinge äußert:.



Sach mal, denmkst Du nie nach wenn Du etwas liesst? 

Kennst Du nicht so die Sprüche "Ey, wenn der nicht gleich aufhört lauf ich Amok" oder so was wie "Oh man nervt der, den würd ich am liebsten platt machen" oder so?

Ist Dir nie ein Mißgeschick passiert und du hasst Gott und die Welt verflucht?

Die "Menschen" in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln provozieren bei mir regelmäßig solche Gedanken. Merke, es sind Gedanken, keine taten und nur fürs denken ist noch keine Einweisung notwendig. Ausserdem sind solche Gedanken nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sondern nur ein Ausdruck der Frustration/Aufregung.

Da kannst Du jetzt das Argument Forum und unbekannt und so bringen, okay, wenn Du Dich dann besser fühlst. Ich habe seinen Text genau so gelesen und verstanden, wenn mans drauf anlegt KANN man es natürlich anders lesen damit man Klugscheisser spielen kann...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sach mal, denmkst Du nie nach wenn Du etwas liesst?




Meinte der User nicht selbst, er wäre bereits beim Arzt gewesen? Immer vorausgesetzt seine Äußerungen stimmen.



> Kennst Du nicht so die Sprüche "Ey, wenn der nicht gleich aufhört lauf ich Amok" oder so was wie "Oh man nervt der, den würd ich am liebsten platt machen" oder so?


Nein? 

Nicht wirklich. Auch Äußerungen wie "die sollten mir lieber eine Kugel durch den Kopf jagen!" o.ä. Äußerungen sind mir unbekannt, tut mir leid.



> Ist Dir nie ein Mißgeschick passiert und du hasst Gott und die Welt verflucht?


Nein. Wenn *mir* ein Missgeschick passiert, dann verfluche ich mich ... nicht die Welt. 



> [...] Ausserdem sind solche Gedanken nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sondern nur ein Ausdruck der Frustration/Aufregung.


Das ist der Knackpunkt in der ganzen Diskussion ... woher willst *du* das wissen? Wäre der Punkt mit dem Arztbesuch nicht gewesen, hätte ich ggf. so gedacht wie du ... aber auf den ersten Blick lesen sich seine Kommentare wie Jemand, der depressiv ist. 



> [...]Ich habe seinen Text *genau so gelesen und verstanden*, wenn mans drauf anlegt KANN man es natürlich anders lesen damit man Klugscheisser spielen kann...


 Dann ist ja gut ... wenn *du* sie *genau so gelesen und verstanden* hast!


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Ist gut Rabowke, ich hab mir nicht mal Deinen Text durchgelesen (nach dem ersten Quote), ist es nicht Wert.

edit: Eventuell solltest Du mal einen Artzt aufsuchen da Du anscheinend absolut Weltfremd bist und der sehr abgehobenen Vorstellung unterliegst alles besser zu wissen.

Letzteres nennt man umgangsprachlich Größenwahn, ich bin sicher ein Psychologe kann Dir da langfristig weiterhelfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Boah, ihr beiden Zankhähne schon wieder...


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Boah, ihr beiden Zankhähne schon wieder...


 
Du warst in letzter Zeit so ruhig, da muss ja irgendwer Deine Position einnehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du warst in letzter Zeit so ruhig, da muss ja irgendwer Deine Position einnehmen


 Ich habe bewusst aufgehört mit Rab zu streiten. Unnötig und nicht meinem Niveau entsprechend.
Mir reicht es schon, wenn daheim ab und an dicke Luft herrscht (ist aber zu ausufernd, um das zu erklären).









(Außerdem tut er mir am Ende immer leid, wenn er verliert...) ^^

P.S. Ist nur augenzwinkernd gemeint, mein kleiner, grauer Berliner.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist gut Rabowke, ich hab mir nicht mal Deinen Text durchgelesen (nach dem ersten Quote), ist es nicht Wert.
> [...]


 Nun mach dir mal nicht gleich ins Hemd und wisch dir die Pipi aus den Augen. 

Mein Text hat nichts mit "Klugscheissen" zutun, sondern ich habe lediglich geäußert, dass ich Äußerungen wie "Amok laufen!!1" eben nicht normal finde. Wenn ich mich so in meinem Bekannten & Familienkreis umschaue, kann ich mich auch hier nicht an solche Äußerungen erinnern.

Vllt. liegt es auch an meiner Erziehung ... mag sein, trotzdem solltest du mit deinen 30+ Jahren durchaus in der Lage sein akzeptieren zu können, dass es Leute gibt, die solche Äußerungen weder lustig finden noch nachvollziehen können.

Aber was geb ich mir eigentlich Mühe dir hier einen Text zuschreiben ... du weißt ja bereits ohne zu lesen, dass es nicht wert ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Piratenpartei (zumindest die ernsthaften Leute dort) will mit solchen Seiten nichts zu tun haben.


 Das ist nicht ganz richtig ... die Piratenpartei will schon in Grundzügen das, was Movie2k und ff. den Massen bietet:
Parteiprogramm – Piratenwiki

In Grundzügen, weil wir hier von einer nicht kommerziellen Vervielfältigung und Verfügbarkeit sprechen, wobei das auch wieder eine Definitionsfrage ist, in wieweit das "nicht kommerziell" ausgelegt wird, denn Betreiber wie Movie2k etc. finanzieren sich ja u.a. durch Werbung, nicht das sie für die Downloads an sich Geld verlangen.

Also "nichts zutun haben" stimmt nicht. 

Als Nachtrag nochmal der exakte Passus im Parteiprogramm:
_Da sich die Kopierbarkeit von digital vorliegenden Werken technisch  nicht sinnvoll einschränken lässt und die flächendeckende  Durchsetzbarkeit von Verboten im privaten Lebensbereich als gescheitert  betrachtet werden muss, sollten die Chancen der allgemeinen  Verfügbarkeit von Werken erkannt und genutzt werden. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass die nichtkommerzielle Vervielfältigung  und Nutzung von Werken als natürlich betrachtet werden sollte und die  Interessen der meisten Urheber entgegen anders lautender Behauptungen  von bestimmten Interessengruppen nicht negativ tangiert._

Schlussendlich ist ja der Nutzer, der einen Film bei Movie2k oder sonstwo konsumiert, ein nichtkommerzieller Nutzer eben diesen Werkes.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun mach dir mal nicht gleich ins Hemd und wisch dir die Pipi aus den Augen.
> 
> Mein Text hat nichts mit "Klugscheissen" zutun, sondern ich habe lediglich geäußert, dass ich Äußerungen wie "Amok laufen!!1" eben nicht normal finde. Wenn ich mich so in meinem Bekannten & Familienkreis umschaue, kann ich mich auch hier nicht an solche Äußerungen erinnern.
> 
> ...


 
Du mißverstehst so viel da Du nur Deine Meinung siehst, es ist schon echt traurig wenn man drüber nachdenkt.

Erstens, welche Pipi soll ich mir wegwischen? Ich hab bei Deinen ersten Zeilen eher gelächelt und voller Mitleid den Kopf geschüttelt.

Gerade wenn man eine "besondere" Erziehung hatte und Dinge anders sieht als der arme Mensch mit einer normalen Erziehung muss man sich eben doppelt Mühe geben den anderen zu verstehen un sinnvoll zu antworten, etwas daß nicht gerade zu Deinen Stärken gehört.

Außerdem sollte neimand den ursprünglichen Text lustig finden, wie in aller Welt kommst Du darauf? Nachvollziehen wäre aufgrund Deiner besonderen Erziehnung vielleicht auch nicht möglich, deswegen solltest Du Dir 10x mehr Mühe geben den Textz wenigstens so zu verstehen wie er gemeint ist, gerarde in anbetracht Deiner besondweren Erziehung und Deiner Ansicht so viel zu wissen., und ihn nicht noch zusätzlich beleidigen/fertigmachen/anmachen/erniedigen.

Meine andere Theorie ist daß Du einfach sehr viel zu kompensieren hast


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du mißverstehst so viel da Du nur Deine Meinung siehst, es ist schon echt traurig wenn man drüber nachdenkt.


Traurig ist eher was anderes ... 



> Erstens, welche Pipi soll ich mir wegwischen? Ich hab bei Deinen ersten Zeilen eher gelächelt und voller Mitleid den Kopf geschüttelt.


Erstens ... was ist zweitens? Davon ab, Pipi wegwischen ist eine Phrase, die dir vllt. nicht so geläufig ist ... mit anderen Worten, etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt: reiß dich zusammen und stell deine lächerlichen persönlichen Attacken ab.

Jetzt verstanden? 



> Meine andere Theorie ist daß Du einfach sehr viel zu kompensieren hast


Selbst wenn es so wäre, meinst du ernsthaft, dass du dann der richtige Gegenpart dafür bist? Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber du müsstest dafür ein wenig zulegen ... in jeder Hinsicht.

Übrigens, um das Thema zu Beenden ... ich hab den User weder beleidigt / fertig gemacht / angemacht / erniedrigt. Aber vllt. bist du schon so in deinem Hamburger Aggromodus, dass du ohne nachzudenken irgendwelche Dinge postest ... kann ja sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Das hier ist spannender als ein Klitschko-Boxkampf.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hier ist spannender als ein Klitschko-Boxkampf.


 ... nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht wirklich.


 Oh doch. Bei Klitschko weiss man zu 99%, wie es endet. Anders als hier.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh doch. Bei Klitschko weiss man zu 99%, wie es endet. Anders als hier.


 
vorallem ist ein Kampf nach in der fünften Runde vorbei


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig ... die Piratenpartei will schon in Grundzügen das, was Movie2k und ff. den Massen bietet:
> Parteiprogramm – Piratenwiki
> 
> In Grundzügen, weil wir hier von einer nicht kommerziellen Vervielfältigung und Verfügbarkeit sprechen, wobei das auch wieder eine Definitionsfrage ist, in wieweit das "nicht kommerziell" ausgelegt wird, denn Betreiber wie Movie2k etc. finanzieren sich ja u.a. durch Werbung, nicht das sie für die Downloads an sich Geld verlangen.
> ...



In diesem Fall ist die Piratenpartei bei mir einfach nur unten durch und ich werde sie bei jeder Diskussion als das darstellen, was sie wirklich sind. Ich dachte immer, die hätten eine etwas differenziertere Auffassung von diesen Dingen. Aber im Endeffekt sind sie genau das, was in ihrem Namen steht: (Internet-)Piraten. Daran kann ich nichts Gutes finden.

Es stimmt zwar, dass die Vervielfältigung von digitalen Medien kaum technisch einzuschränken ist. Aber daraus leitet sich absolut nicht ab, dass man daher digitale Medien als kostenlosen Gemeingut deklarieren sollte. Wir deklarieren ja auch nicht unsere Autos als Gemeingut, nur weil wir sie nicht technisch wirksam gegen Diebstahl sichern können. Es ist überhaupt nichts "Natürliches" dabei, digitale Werke als frei verfügbar anzusehen und daraus ohne jegliche (wissenschaftliche) Begründung einen Anspruch auf deren kostenlose Nutzung abzuleiten. Und nur weil viele Menschen dies im alltäglichen Leben machen, ist das noch lange nicht gut bzw. unterstützenswert, gerade wenn man als politische Partei für alle (!) Menschen des jeweiligen Staates eine faire und gerechte Lösung anstreben sollte.

Es ist etwas anderes, über neue Methoden der Vergütung des Konsums von digitalen Medien nachzudenken, z.B. im Rahmen von digitalen Flatrates ala Spotify oder Netflix. Das sind meiner Meinung nach vernünftige Ansätze, um die Konsumwünsche von Konsumenten und die berechtigen Vergütungsansprüche von Produzenten zu vereinbaren. Aber ein Anspruch auf den konstenlosen, nichtkommerziellen Konsum von digitalen Medien besteht in keinster Weise und sollte auch niemals erlaubt werden. Denn das wäre staatliche Enteignung der Produzenten von digitalen Medien. Was soll daran gerecht sein?

Ob digitale Medien dabei kommerziell oder nichtkommerziell angeboten werden, ist doch erst mal völlig unerheblich. Im strafrechtlichen Sinne stellt das kommerzielle Anbieten natürlich eine direkte und klare Straftat dar, aber auch das nichtkommerzielle Angebot ist trotz rechtlicher Grauzone alles andere als gerecht oder wünschenswert. Das ist Software-Piraterie in Reinform. Wenn man sowas als "Allgemeingut" fordert, müsste man im gleichen Atemzug auch fordern, dass künftig Leute umsonst ins Kino gehen können und auch umsonst Livekonzerte von Musikern besuchen können, da es dafür ja bestimmt auch eine Nachfrage besteht. Mir ist schleierhaft, wo da der Unterschied liegen sollte. Warum machen wir nicht gleich alles für umsonst und keiner verdient mehr Geld? Willkommen in der Anarchie!


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Verstehst Du ein zweitens nicht wenn man es nicht explizit aufführt? So viel hätte ich von Dir schon erwartet? Oder war das wieder ein billiger versuch sich selbst zu proflieren in dem man auf die mutmaßlichen Fehler anderer hinweist?

DU redest von Phrasen? Du, der Phrasen nicht sieht wenn jemand anders sie benutzt??? Im Gegensatz zu Dir versuche ich nicht mich in Unwissenheit zu schützen (ich kenne solche Ausdrücke nicht, leigt wohl an meiner Erziehung bla bla) sondern habe konkret auf Deine Pipi Frage geantwortet. Lese mal den Satz nach meiner Welche Pipi Frage. 

Du hast dem User nahegelegt einen Arzt aufzusuchen, vermutlich einen Psychischen Arzt. Viele Menschen, vielleicht nicht Du da Du ja anders erzogen wurdest, ehen darin durchaus eine Beleidigung. Es ist ganz genau wie oben mit der Phrase. Woher soll jemand der Dich und Deinen Drang anderen zu helfen nicht kennt wissen wie er das geschriebene interpretieren soll wenn er nur etwas liest daß vermutlich ca. 70% der Menschen als Beleidiging benutzen würden?


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem ist ein Kampf nach in der fünften Runde vorbei


 
Ich hab noch bis 16:30 Arbeit 

Neee, ich habe das gesagt was ich sagen wollte. Jedes weitere Wort wäre Verschwendung da wir ja wissen wie einsichtig Rabowke ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]


Mausibär ... wenn ich mich profilieren wollen würde, würde ich auf deine merkwürdige Rechtschreibung hinweisen. Tue ich aber nicht, erstens (!) weil es dümmlich ist und zweitens (!!) der Sache nicht dienlich. 

Aus dem Alter sollten wir beide raus sein.

Übrigens bin ich einsichtig, wenn du auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage wärst deine Gedanken(gänge) ohne persönliche Angriffe hier zu posten, dann bin ich selbstverständlich bereit, darüber nachzudenken. Aber deine völlig dümmliche aggressive Schreibweise, die du vllt. als eloquent bezeichnen würdest, ich als dumm, verhindert es leider dich als Gesprächspartner in solchen Diskussionen ernstzunehmen.

Bevor jetzt wieder irgendein Geblubber von dir kommt, http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ie4k-und-beziehen-stellung-2.html#post9593112 ... mit diesem Beitrag fingen deine persönlichen Beleidigungen an, vorher ging es in diesem Thread mehr oder weniger sachlich zu.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]


 Was soll ich sagen ... wir sind hier fast einer Meinung.

Den Grundgedanken bzw. Kernforderung, freier Informationsfluss im Internet, kann ich nachvollziehen und unterstütze ich. Allerdings hört meine Unterstützung da auf, wo Rechte Dritter betroffen sind. Vorallem ist die Forderung nach einer generellen Vergütung interessant, nur leider liefert die Partei *keinen* Ansatz, wie man sowas praktikabel umsetzen könnte. 

Sowas stört mich dann ... erst so eine Forderung in den Raum stellen, dann aber keine Lösung bieten.

Was mir in dieser Diskussion wieder einfällt, folgende Meldung: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...egalen-Download-ihres-Buches-vor-1709787.html ...


----------



## Vordack (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mausibär ... wenn ich mich profilieren wollen würde, würde ich auf deine merkwürdige Rechtschreibung hinweisen. Tue ich aber nicht, erstens (!) weil es dümmlich ist und zweitens (!!) der Sache nicht dienlich.
> 
> Aus dem Alter sollten wir beide raus sein.
> 
> ...



Ich sag nix mehr zu dem Thema, es bringt ja nichts.

Nur wo ist bitteschön in dem von Dir zitierten Text eine Beleidigung? Da stehen nur genau solche ernst gemeinten Fragen drin wie Dein Rat einen Arzt aufzusuchen ernst gemmeint war. Das ist kein Witz. Austeilen aber nicht einstecken können, kenn ich irgendwo her...


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorallem ist die Forderung nach einer generellen Vergütung interessant, nur leider liefert die Partei *keinen* Ansatz, wie man sowas praktikabel umsetzen könnte.


 
Dabei wäre das gar nicht so schwierig: man könnte z.B. ein Portal erstellen, auf dem Urheber von digitalen Medien ihre Werke uploaden können und diese dann für Abonnenten kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen (Musik, Filme, Spiele), so oft und so viel man will. Die Konsumten bezahlen dafür einen monatlichen Beitrag und die Urheber werden aus dem "großen Pot" entsprechend der  Aufrufe der Medien (bzw. des erzeugten Traffics) bezahlt. Sowas in der Art wird ja bei mehr oder weniger reinen Filmangeboten wie Netflix schon gemacht. Man könnte sich natürlich dann verschiedene Abonnement-Option überlegen, z.B. nur für Filme, nur für Serien, nur für Spiele, nur für Musik oder eben für mehrere Dinge und den monatlichen Preis danach individuell ausrichten.

Wenn man dort aktuelle und sehr nachgefragte Dinge finden würde, wären die monatlichen Preise wahrscheinlich zu hoch (für allem für Spiele etc). Aber für etwas ältere Medien (ab 3-6 Monate nach Release) könnte ich mir eine derartige "Flatrate" gut vorstellen. Dann müsste man keine "älteren" DVDs, CDs oder Spiele auf Steam für 5€ kaufen sondern hätte das freie Angebot über eine derartige Medienflatrate. Das würde auch das Problem des Gebrauchtmarktes überflüssig machen. Spiele würden nach wie vor zu Release zum Vollpreis verkauft werden, Kinofilme würden nach wie vor im Kino laufen, Musik würde nach wie vor auf CD zum Vollpreis verkauft werden und in Konzerten gespielt werden, aber nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten wären alle Inhalte (wenn der Urheber einverstanden ist) per Medienflatrate für Abonnenten verfügbar und die Urheber würden dafür immer noch bezahlt. Win-Win Situation.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich sag nix mehr zu dem Thema, es bringt ja nichts.
> 
> Nur wo ist bitteschön in dem von Dir zitierten Text eine Beleidigung? Da stehen nur genau solche ernst gemeinten Fragen drin wie Dein Rat einen Arzt aufzusuchen ernst gemmeint war. Das ist kein Witz. Austeilen aber nicht einstecken können, kenn ich irgendwo her...


 _Sach mal, denmkst Du nie nach wenn Du etwas liesst?_

Lass mich raten, dass ist jetzt keine Beleidigung für dich? 

Ich kann sehr gut einstecken, eben weil auch genug austeile. Was mich bei dir nur stört, dass du ohne Grund *sofort* auf die persönliche Schiene ziehst. Denk mal darüber nach und lies dir deine Beiträge mal genau(er) durch, vllt. kommst du selbst drauf.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]


 Wobei ein Portal auch wieder keine "faire" Lösung ist ... siehe gog.com

Die Dateien sind auch ohne DRM u.ä. Maßnahmen, trotzdem findet man so gut wie jede Datei im Internet. 

Ich dachte vielmehr an eine Ausweitung der GEZ bzw. der öfters diskutierten "Kulturflatrate".


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ein Portal auch wieder keine "faire" Lösung ist ... siehe gog.com
> 
> Die Dateien sind auch ohne DRM u.ä. Maßnahmen, trotzdem findet man so gut wie jede Datei im Internet.
> 
> Ich dachte vielmehr an eine Ausweitung der GEZ bzw. der öfters diskutierten "Kulturflatrate".


 
Die Frage ist ja, was man unter Lösung versteht. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass sich Diebstahl (sei es nun physisch oder digital) einfach nicht verhindern lässt. Das ist einfach eine gesellschaftliche Gegenbenheit, die man akzeptieren muss, auch wenn man sie natürlich bekämpfen sollte. Es liegt nun mal in der Natur des Menschen, sich Dinge möglichst günstig zu beschaffen.

Eine Zwangsabgabe ala GEZ halt ich persönlich für völlig falsch, da damit erneut alle Bürger völlig unabhängig von ihren Präferenzen und Vorlieben für etwas bezahlen müssen. Damit wird zwar Softwarepiraterie praktisch sinnlos gemacht, allerdings auf Kosten derjenigen, die evtl. gar keine Filme, Spiele oder Musik konsumieren oder nur in ganz kleinem Umfang. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich ungerechter als die bisherigen Lösungen.

Ich bin eher der Ansicht, dass man die Zugangsbarrieren zu digitalen Medien senken muss und gleichzeitig den Anreiz für eine kostenpflichtige Lösung erhöhen muss, um Softwarepiraterie effektiv zu bekämpfen, d.h. man muss sich Gedanken machen über den Preis, über die Verfügbarkeit, über die Qualität und über den Komfort des Bezugs von digitalen Medien. Wenn ich zu einem aktzeptablen monatlichen Preis meinen Konsum nach meinem Gusto befriedigen kann, ist der Anreiz zu illegalen Methoden zu greifen auf alle Fälle geringer als ohne diese Möglichkeit. Wird dadurch Softwarepiraterie ausgeschlossen? Natürlich nicht, denn es ist nach wie vor nicht kostenlos.

Fairness hat in diesem Kontext meiner Meinung nach damit zu tun, dass mir jemand ein faires Angebot macht, für das ich bereit bin eine faire Menge Geld zu bezahlen, d.h. wenn es zu einem Ausgleich von Angebot und Nachfrage kommt, mit dem beide Seiten zufrieden sind. Fairness kann aber nicht durch Zwangsmaßanhmen (ala Kulturflatrate oder GEZ) erreicht werden, schon gar nicht auf einem eigentlich freien Markt. Es liegt schlicht in der Natur des Menschen, dass er versucht, für sich selbst den größten Profit herauszuschlagen, ohne auf die Interessen und Ansprüche anderer in größerem Maße Rücksicht zu nehmen. Können wir das verhindern mit fairen Methoden? Nein. Können wir es mit fairen Methoden einschränken? Ja, vielleicht, wenn wir den Menschen klarmachen, dass die Vorteile einer fairen bezahlpflichtigen Lösung (ala Medienflatrate) die langfristigen Nachteile des eigenen kostenlosen Konsums (Preise erhöhen sich, Schutzmaßnahmen werden größer, DLCs und Microtransactions werden vermehr eingesetzt, "mittelgroße" Produktion lohnen sich nicht mehr, usw usw usw) aufheben und man durch eine bezahlbares Abonnement praktisch "freien" Zugang zu digitalen Medien haben kann, ohne Gewissensbisse haben zu müssen. Das wäre doch immerhin ein erstrebenswertes Ziel im Gegensatz zu den "Forderungen" der Piratenpartei und Co, oder nicht?.....


----------



## Fielion (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Never feed the troll.
> 
> Ich diskutiere doch nicht mit jemandem, der von sich aus schon zugibt, dass ihm andere scheißegal sind und er sowieos macht, was er will, auch wenn es auf Kosten anderer geht.......



Du bist garnicht in der Lage zu diskutieren, wenn du schon so einen Unfug von dir gibst!

Zum einen habe ich nie behauptet das ich tue was ich will und schon garnicht das mir andere Scheißegal sind. Sind sie nicht sonst würde es mich ja auch nicht so aufregen allein zu sein und ich tue nicht was ich gern tun würde, aber nicht weil andere oder das Gesetz mir dabei im Wege sind sondern weil ich mir selbst im Wege bin.
Und noch etwas ich war mein Leben lang immer für andere da, es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen rücksichtsvolleren Menschen als mich.
Da aber nie irgendwer für mich da war und ich immer und ausschließlich von allen Schlecht behandelt wurde, kannst du mir ein Negatives Weltbild nicht verdenken.

Noch was interessiert dich was ich will? Nein... also warum sollte mich interessieren was du willst?
Interessiert die Gesellschaft was ich möchte? Nein... also warum sollte ich mich für die Gesellschaft einsetzen?
Ich tue es nur immer wieder weil ich nicht anders kann.

Also Spar dir einfach deine selbstgerechte Überheblichkeit, du hast garkeine Ahnung wovon du redest.


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> [..]
> Noch was interessiert dich was ich will? Nein... also warum sollte mich interessieren was du willst?
> Interessiert die Gesellschaft was ich möchte? Nein... also warum sollte ich mich für die Gesellschaft einsetzen?
> Ich tue es nur immer wieder weil ich nicht anders kann.
> ...


Jeder hat im Leben unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht und jeder geht damit anders um. 
Zu sagen, "der hat Ahnung und der nicht" bringt nichts und ist bei so einer Diskussion doch gar nicht möglich.

Wenn du im Leben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast und deshalb keine Lust (mehr) auf unsere/deine Gesellschaft hast, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Ich persönlich würde deshalb aber nicht gleich das Leben oder pauschal alle Menschen ablehnen. 

Ich hab auch schon verdammt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht im Leben und auch mit Menschen. Aber ich weiß, dass nicht alle Menschen so sind. Vielleicht fehlen dir einfach auch mal ein paar positive Erfahrungen. Wenn man aber schon negativ an alles herangeht, wird man es umso schwerer haben, dies zu erreichen. 

Womit man sich selbst und anderen aber garantiert nur auf die Nerven geht, ist eine herablassende Art allem und jedem gegenüber. 
Man tut sich selbst doch keinen Gefallen und macht sich das eigene Leben nur noch schwerer, wenn man sich von den schlechten Erfahrungen runterziehen lässt. 
Hört sich jetzt platt an, ist aber wahr: Man kann im Leben ruhig auf die Schnauze fallen, sollte aber wieder aufstehen und lernen darüber lachen zu können.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Du bist garnicht in der Lage zu diskutieren, wenn du schon so einen Unfug von dir gibst!
> 
> Zum einen habe ich nie behauptet das ich tue was ich will und schon garnicht das mir andere Scheißegal sind. Sind sie nicht sonst würde es mich ja auch nicht so aufregen allein zu sein und ich tue nicht was ich gern tun würde, aber nicht weil andere oder das Gesetz mir dabei im Wege sind sondern weil ich mir selbst im Wege bin.
> Und noch etwas ich war mein Leben lang immer für andere da, es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen rücksichtsvolleren Menschen als mich.
> ...



Ich rede vom dem, was du geschrieben hast:


> Im Leben ist es so Haste was bekommste mehr, haste nichts will irgendwer dir auch das noch wegnehmen.^^
> Also warum sollte ich möglichkeiten die sich mir bieten nicht nutzen?
> Mir gönnt niemand was also werd ich mich einen Scheiß darum kümmern was andere wollen.


Wenn du persönliche Probleme hast, dann ist ein Spieleforum wahrscheinlich der falsche Ort, darüber zu reden (das nennt man Off-Topic....)

Fakt ist nun mal, dass Spiele ein Luxusartikel sind, den man sich leisten können muss. Wenn man dafür kein Geld hat, muss man es eben sein lassen. Das ist hart, aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Fireball8 (7. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Jeder hat im Leben unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht und jeder geht damit anders um.
> Zu sagen, "der hat Ahnung und der nicht" bringt nichts und ist bei so einer Diskussion doch gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Wenn du im Leben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast und deshalb keine Lust (mehr) auf unsere/deine Gesellschaft hast, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Ich persönlich würde deshalb aber nicht gleich das Leben oder pauschal alle Menschen ablehnen.
> ...



Dem füge ich noch eines meiner favorisierten Zitate aus einem Song meiner absoluten Lieblingsband hinzu:
"I will always sing humanity's song,
We May fall but we will carry on."


Stimme Dir in allen Dingen zu Moth! Wobei das alles natürlich leichter gesagt als getan ist, wenn man schon zu oft auf die Schnauze gefallen ist... 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Sach mal, denmkst Du nie nach wenn Du etwas liesst?_
> 
> Lass mich raten, dass ist jetzt keine Beleidigung für dich?
> 
> Ich kann sehr gut einstecken, eben weil auch genug austeile. Was mich bei dir nur stört, dass du ohne Grund *sofort* auf die persönliche Schiene ziehst. Denk mal darüber nach und lies dir deine Beiträge mal genau(er) durch, vllt. kommst du selbst drauf.


 
Das ist genau so eine Beleidigung für mich wie "Such mal besser einen Arzt auf" oder wie Du es formuliert hast  Das ist für mich genau so persönlich wie das von mir gesagte und da Du mit diesen "Nettigkeiten" anfingst habe ich damit konsequent weitergemacht. Ich war halt gespannt wie Du reagierst wenn man Dir so blöd  kommt und wie man sieht hast Du es als Beleidigung aufgefasst. Für mich ist es völlig unabhängig ob ich das Ziel war oder jemand anders.

Für mich: Ziel erreicht, so nach dem Motto, Hunde und Schnauze in die eigenen Fäkalien 

edit: Aber mein anliegen heute ist Dich mal NICHT zu beleidigen, mal sehen ob ich durchhalte


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, was man unter Lösung versteht. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass sich Diebstahl (sei es nun physisch oder digital) einfach nicht verhindern lässt. Das ist einfach eine gesellschaftliche Gegenbenheit, die man akzeptieren muss, auch wenn man sie natürlich bekämpfen sollte. Es liegt nun mal in der Natur des Menschen, sich Dinge möglichst günstig zu beschaffen.


Wobei genau das die Piraten sagen ... 



> Eine Zwangsabgabe ala GEZ halt ich persönlich für völlig falsch, da damit erneut alle Bürger völlig unabhängig von ihren Präferenzen und Vorlieben für etwas bezahlen müssen. Damit wird zwar Softwarepiraterie praktisch sinnlos gemacht, allerdings auf Kosten derjenigen, die evtl. gar keine Filme, Spiele oder Musik konsumieren oder nur in ganz kleinem Umfang. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich ungerechter als die bisherigen Lösungen.


Aber das ist doch bereits jetzt der Fall, dass nicht wenige GEZ Gebühren zahlen und sich fragen, warum? Für was? "Ich schau eh nur RTL und Co., warum zahl ich "Rundfunkgebühren"?" 

Völlig gerecht ist eh nicht möglich, siehe z.B. Abgaben auf Brenner bzw. Scanner ... aber ein Mittelweg muss halt gefunden werden und Mittelweg beinhaltet nunmal auch Nachteile für einige.



> Ich bin eher der Ansicht, dass man die Zugangsbarrieren zu digitalen Medien senken muss und gleichzeitig den Anreiz für eine kostenpflichtige Lösung erhöhen muss, um Softwarepiraterie effektiv zu bekämpfen, d.h. man muss sich Gedanken machen über den Preis, über die Verfügbarkeit, über die Qualität und über den Komfort des Bezugs von digitalen Medien. Wenn ich zu einem aktzeptablen monatlichen Preis meinen Konsum nach meinem Gusto befriedigen kann, ist der Anreiz zu illegalen Methoden zu greifen auf alle Fälle geringer als ohne diese Möglichkeit. Wird dadurch Softwarepiraterie ausgeschlossen? Natürlich nicht, denn es ist nach wie vor nicht kostenlos.


Ich hab schon vor Jahren "gefordert", dass Systeme wie Netflix oder Hulu nach Dtl. kommen sollen ... erst vor kurzem wurde ein Zusammenschluss von RTL & Pro7 zu einer gemeinsamen *Online*plattform untersagt. D.h. der Gesetzgeber hat eine ähnliche Lösung wie Hulu untersagt. 



> Fairness hat in diesem Kontext meiner Meinung nach damit zu tun, dass mir jemand ein faires Angebot macht, für das ich bereit bin eine faire Menge Geld zu bezahlen, d.h. wenn es zu einem Ausgleich von Angebot und Nachfrage kommt, mit dem beide Seiten zufrieden sind. Fairness kann aber nicht durch Zwangsmaßanhmen (ala Kulturflatrate oder GEZ) erreicht werden, schon gar nicht auf einem eigentlich freien Markt. Es liegt schlicht in der Natur des Menschen, dass er versucht, für sich selbst den größten Profit herauszuschlagen, ohne auf die Interessen und Ansprüche anderer in größerem Maße Rücksicht zu nehmen. Können wir das verhindern mit fairen Methoden? Nein. Können wir es mit fairen Methoden einschränken? Ja, vielleicht, wenn wir den Menschen klarmachen, dass die Vorteile einer fairen bezahlpflichtigen Lösung (ala Medienflatrate) die langfristigen Nachteile des eigenen kostenlosen Konsums (Preise erhöhen sich, Schutzmaßnahmen werden größer, DLCs und Microtransactions werden vermehr eingesetzt, "mittelgroße" Produktion lohnen sich nicht mehr, usw usw usw) aufheben und man durch eine bezahlbares Abonnement praktisch "freien" Zugang zu digitalen Medien haben kann, ohne Gewissensbisse haben zu müssen. Das wäre doch immerhin ein erstrebenswertes Ziel im Gegensatz zu den "Forderungen" der Piratenpartei und Co, oder nicht?.....


 Das Problem ist doch, dass es bereits jetzt schon, mehr oder weniger, faire Möglichkeiten gibt ... nur werden diese eben von der breiten Masse nicht genutzt. Darum gehts doch. Das du ggf. bereit bist, bis zu 20 EUR im Monat für eine Medienflatrate zu bezahlen, ist das sehr löblich, nur greift hier wieder der Grundsatz der meisten Menschen, die du ja selbst angesprochen hast, dass kostenlos immer noch attraktiver ist. Selbst wenn die Differenz nur ein paar EUR sein sollte, kostenlos ist und bleibt kostenlos.

Auch wenn Sky von vielen verteufelt wird, aber Sky liefert doch genau das, was die meisten hier fordern:

* aktuelle Kinofilme
* aktuelle Serien
* 3D Filme
* OV Sprachausgabe

Über die genauen Preise hab ich mich nie informiert und auch nicht interessiert, weil mir Fernsehen nicht wichtig ist und ich regelmäßig ins Kino gehe und dort alle Kinofilme sehe. Aber mein Kumpel, wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt, findest Sky grandios. Er ist auch viel Geschäftlich unterwegs und findet die Möglichkeit, Abends auf seinem Hotelzimmer seine Serien mit Sky Go zu sehen, wirklich toll.


----------



## Fielion (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Staat, die Staaten sich das Recht herausnehmen, einander und auch ihre eigenen Bürger im Internet zu bestehlen und zu bespitzeln, mit welchem Recht wollen die uns dann dafür verurteilen? Die Konzerne sind da kein Stück besser. Und von wegen das es da um die Rechte der Kunstschaffenden geht, es geht einzig und allein um die Profite und die Macht einzelner.
Anstatt hier über irgendwelche Randerscheinungen zu Schimpfen wäre es wohl viel angebrachter das Große und Ganze in Frage zu stellen, welches so Entwicklungen erst ermöglicht.


----------



## Fielion (7. Juni 2013)

Was heißt Kostenlos wäre immer noch attraktiver, wie eine Medienflatrate für 20 Euro?
20 Euro für die Medienflatrate, dazu kommen 30 Euro für das Internet und die Kosten für den Strom, daß summiert sich und am Ende zahlt man doppelt und dreifach für eine einzige Sache.
Und ja sorry aber wenn du soviel hast das du damit um dich werfen kannst, aber für mich sind 20 Euro eine Riesensumme, die ich nur ungern ausgebe. Damit muß ich immerhin 5 Tage um die Runden kommen.
Und nur dafür arbeiten gehen das irgendwo, irgendein Reicher noch reicher wird sehe ich doch garnicht ein. Denn am Ende buckelt man sich doch krumm und buckelig und hat vergleichsweise wenig von, während die Leute die gegen so Streamingseiten sind, meist keinen Finger mehr krumm machen müßen und trotzdem immer reicher werden.
Und auch deine Kunstschaffenden bzw. diejenigen die in den Medien arbeiten, werden sicher nicht Wohlhabender nur weil Movie2k verschwindet, noch das dadurch neue Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden.
Fazit also Movie2k tut niemandem wirklich weh.
Nur das es einige Gierschlunde gibt die halt überall Profit raussaugen wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> [...]


 Mein Bild von Dir und deiner Einstellung wird mir jetzt immer klarer. 

Verzeih bitte, aber ich habe kein Interesse mehr mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Fielion (7. Juni 2013)

Du hast nie Diskutiert^^

und btw. mein Bild von dir ist das du ein selbstgerechter überheblicher Klugscheißer bist, der glaubt alles besser zu wissen.
Deine "Wahrheit" ist nicht die einzige.
Und ich diskutiere auch nicht mit dir, ich stelle nur fest, wenn ich sehe was für einen Unsinn du von dir gibst.

Der aktuelle Skandal in den USA um "legale" Bespitzelung im Internet durch die Behörden, beweißt unter anderem auch das ich Recht habe.

Was habe ich denn für eine Einstellung?
Naja zumindest auf jedenfall die, daß ich Froh bin, nicht mit einem wie dir Tag für Tag zusammenarbeiten zu müssen.

Du willst nicht? Du kannst nicht. So wird eher ein Schuh draus. Weil du keine Argumente hast.

Und btw. das mit dem Klugscheißer war keine Beleidigung, dazu mußte ich nur deinen Titel ablesen. Eine Sache die ich im Leben leider sehr Schmerzhaft erlernen mußte, ist die, daß niemand Klugscheißer leiden kann.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> du hast nie Diskutiert^^
> 
> und btw. mein Bild von dir ist das du ein selbstgerechter überheblicher Klugscheißer bist, der glaubt alles besser zu wissen.
> Deine "Wahrheit" ist nicht die einzige.
> Und ich diskutiere auch nicht mit dir, ich stelle nur fest, wenn ich sehe was für einen Unsinn du von dir gibst.


 
Ganz unabhängig von Rabowke ist Deine Einstellung so armselig, trauriger geht es gar nicht mehr.So denken absolute Verlierer die nichts drauf haben und zu feige sind überhjaupt etwas zu probieren. Ich beziehe mich auf Deinen Post  #88.

Alleine wenn ich schon lese "Und nur dafür arbeiten gehen das irgendwo, irgendein Reicher noch reicher wird sehe ich doch garnicht ein" dreht sich bei mir alles um, am liebsten würde ich kotzen. Freu dich lieber daß es auch Menschen wie Rabowke und mich gibt die arbeiten weil ihnen mehr bewusst ist als Dir und somit Dein armseliges Leben finanzieren.

Du bist bei mir ab sofort auf ignore, mit so jemandem wie Dir habe ich mich genau 5 Minuten zu lange beschäftigt.

Einfach armseelig...


----------



## Fielion (7. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig von Rabowke ist Deine Einstellung so armselig, trauriger geht es gar nicht mehr.So denken absolute Verlierer die nichts drauf haben und zu feige sind überhjaupt etwas zu probieren. Ich beziehe mich auf Deinen Post  #88.
> 
> Alleine wenn ich schon lese "Und nur dafür arbeiten gehen das irgendwo, irgendein Reicher noch reicher wird sehe ich doch garnicht ein" dreht sich bei mir alles um, am liebsten würde ich kotzen. Freu dich lieber daß es auch Menschen wie Rabowke und mich gibt die arbeiten weil ihnen mehr bewusst ist als Dir und somit Dein armseliges Leben finanzieren.
> 
> ...



Und warum sollte mich dein  Ignore interessieren?... Du weißt nichts über meine Einstellung, darüber was ich probiere und wie ich handele.^^
Sich darüber aufregend, daß andere nur beleidigen, aber selber kein Stück besser.
Wahrscheinlich merkst du noch nichtmal, daß du dir selbst widersprichst.^^

"Freu dich lieber daß es auch Menschen wie Rabowke und mich gibt die arbeiten weil ihnen mehr bewusst ist als Dir und somit Dein armseliges Leben finanzieren."

Was ist dir denn Bewußt? Du bildest dir nur ein mehr zu wissen als ich.
Warum soll ich Froh sein darüber, daß ihr arbeitet? So Menschen wie du sind der Grund warum ich es nicht tue, obwohl ich es gern würde.
Mein armseliges Leben finanzieren? Ich habe nie drum gebeten. Glaub mir ich wäre Froh wenn ich nicht Leben müßte und mich irgendwer erschießen würde. Ja ich gebe zu darin liegt mein Versäumniss, daß ich nicht in der Lage bin es selbst zu tun. Und euch so Tag für Tag weiter ertragen zu müssen.

Und wie sich die Meute da gleich zusammen rottet um einen einzelnen runterzumachen und auszugrenzen.^^ lol
Nicht ich bin es, ihr seid armselig.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Zitat von *LordCrash*
> > Die  Frage ist ja, was man unter Lösung versteht. Ich bin der Überzeugung,  dass sich Diebstahl (sei es nun physisch oder digital) einfach nicht  verhindern lässt. Das ist einfach eine gesellschaftliche Gegenbenheit,  die man akzeptieren muss, *auch wenn man sie natürlich bekämpfen sollte.*  Es liegt nun mal in der Natur des Menschen, sich Dinge möglichst günstig  zu beschaffen.
> 
> 
> Wobei genau das die Piraten sagen ...


Nicht ganz, denn der fett markierte Satz ist es, was meine Aussage von den Piraten unterscheidet. 



> Aber das ist doch bereits jetzt der Fall, dass nicht wenige GEZ Gebühren zahlen und sich fragen, warum? Für was? "Ich schau eh nur RTL und Co., warum zahl ich "Rundfunkgebühren"?"


Richtig, ich bin ja auch ein Gegner der GEZ. 



> Völlig gerecht ist eh nicht möglich, siehe z.B. Abgaben auf Brenner bzw. Scanner ... aber ein Mittelweg muss halt gefunden werden und Mittelweg beinhaltet nunmal auch Nachteile für einige.


Auch richtig, nur ist eben die Frage, wen es treffen soll. Und da bin ich lieber für Leute, die auch tatsächlich am Marktgeschehen beteiligt sind, als für Außenstehende (wie bei der GEZ, wo auch Leute bezahlen müssen, die überhaupt kein ÖR Fernsehen schauen oder Radio hören....). Außerdem ist es ziemlicher Blödsinn einen Misstand mit etwas bekämpfen zu wollen, was noch einen größeren (bzw. ungerechteren) Misstand erzeugt....  



> Ich hab schon vor Jahren "gefordert", dass Systeme wie Netflix oder Hulu nach Dtl. kommen sollen ... erst vor kurzem wurde ein Zusammenschluss von RTL & Pro7 zu einer gemeinsamen *Online*plattform untersagt. D.h. der Gesetzgeber hat eine ähnliche Lösung wie Hulu untersagt.


Ich weiß, und das simmt mich wirklich traurig....



> Das Problem ist doch, dass es bereits jetzt schon, mehr oder weniger, faire Möglichkeiten gibt ... nur werden diese eben von der breiten Masse nicht genutzt. Darum gehts doch. Das du ggf. bereit bist, bis zu 20 EUR im Monat für eine Medienflatrate zu bezahlen, ist das sehr löblich, nur greift hier wieder der Grundsatz der meisten Menschen, die du ja selbst angesprochen hast, dass kostenlos immer noch attraktiver ist. Selbst wenn die Differenz nur ein paar EUR sein sollte, kostenlos ist und bleibt kostenlos.
> 
> Auch wenn Sky von vielen verteufelt wird, aber Sky liefert doch genau das, was die meisten hier fordern:
> 
> ...


Ja, für Filme und Fernsehen gibt es das schon und ebenso für Musik (Spotify), aber eben nicht für Spiele. Eine perfekte Lösung wäre eine Plattform, auf der man unter allen digitalen Medien wählen kann. Zumal Spiele ja auch eine ganz andere Preiskategorie sind als Filme. Ich persönlich würde mir Sky nicht unbedingt anschaffen wollen, da es zum einen Free-TV gibt und dann noch DVDs/Bluray und selbst die Bundesliga mit der Sportschau für mich gut abgedeckt wird. Bei Spielen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. Wenn mir da jemand eine Flatrate für sagen wir mal 20-30€ im Monat anbieten würde, würde ich schon ernsthaft drüber nachdenken. 

Naja, wir werden ja sehen, wie sich der Markt noch so entwickelt.....


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2013)

@Fielion

Ich hab Dich auf ignore, hab also keinen Plan was Du geschrieben hast und es interessiert mich auch nicht. Mir ist nur gerade ein Sprichwort eingefallen was genau das beschreibt was Du tust. Ist eine Ergänzung meines letzten Postings.

"Man bringt das Schiff nicht zum kentern, erst Recht nicht wenn man selber drin sitzt". 

Das Schiff ist unsere Gesellschaft, der Rest dürfte selbstklärend sien.


----------



## Fielion (7. Juni 2013)

Achso aber die anderen Mitfahrer nehmen sich das Recht heraus einzelne Passagiere von früh bis spät kaputtzumachen?
Da ersauf ich doch lieber.

Was soll das überhaupt heißen?

Das ich dabei helfen soll das Schiff über Wasser zu halten, obwohl ich darin Tag für Tag nur schlechte Erfahrungen mache? So Massochistisch bin ich nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Achso aber die anderen Mitfahrer nehmen sich das Recht heraus einzelne Passagiere von früh bis spät kaputtzumachen?
> Da ersauf ich doch lieber.
> 
> Was soll das überhaupt heißen?
> ...



Du bist schon eine arme Socke, so tief wie du in deinem Selbstmitleid versunken bist.....

Raff dich mal auf, pack was an und gib nicht anderen die Schuld, wenn du selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommst....


----------

